# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  New York Times's online videos and slideshows

## Maciamo

I have discovered recently this amazing mine of quality online video that is the New York Times. Check the Multimedia section, and search for interesting keywords, for example China or Japan. But you'll also find all the presidential elections debates, travel guides, wine guides, and more. Really great !

----------

